# MBGFC Limited Billfish Tournament 2018 aboard Cheryl Sue



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

First- the report: Water was clean. We fished the spur, 35 miles south, back to spur, and about 15 miles north of there. No real weed lines or color changes. It was clean green, green/blue, and some blue. We did fond the blue water temperature channel that ran north to south at the sout end of the spur, but it looks like the best place to be was where it all poured out to the north of the spur instead of in the stronger current and blue water channel to the south of the spur. We did see a LOT of water hyacinths which was a bad sign. Not a whole bunch of fliers. 

The video does not really do the trip justice. We had one hit, we made it count, and landed a sailfish- Noah Hyatt’s first bill!! It was awesome. But there was so much more that went into the trip and so much more fun that the video just does not capture, Billie, A, Noah- great trip, Bros!!!

Billie became an overnight expert on swordfishing and we loaded up on gear. Left the captain’s meeting Friday night and headed fro the spur to hunt swordies. Us and about 10 other boats. Lines in around midnight. All we managed was a shark, but we had the righ setup: lights, weights, boats, parachute- it will happen!!

Packed up the swordie gear and parachute at sunrise and headed south. Trolled ALL day with nothing. We found the temperature channel and fished it hard. Ran across a yellow bag with a stud mahi on it. Billie ran the lures over his face 4 times- he wasn’t having anything to do with it for some reason. Pitched baits but he was gone. Pointed her north towards the nipple and I headed down for a nap. Al, Billie and Noah stayed vigilant and kept lines clear. It paid off. With only about 15 minutes left to fish the long rigger starts slow and then takes off!!! FISH ON!! Al yells down fish on and I thought he was messing with me, he was not- I came up to drag screaming and Noah keeping it tight. Lines cleared, billfish jumping, and within 10 minutes Billie wired a lit up sailfish. We opted to wait for the pelagic plunge to try and make the weigh dock wth video. Hammer down for 45 miles- just hoping my impeller does not shred...made it with 10 minutes to spare. Then the celebration continued. A plunge for Noah and a swig out of the billfish bourbon for the adults. Awesome time!!!

We had no idea that we won anything but came to the breakfast just to support the club and experience it all. WOund up with a check for the Calcutta- the first payday for Cheryl Sue! 

Great trip and cannot wait for the next.

Here is the video. Hope you enjoy.

https://gopro.com/v/Wgvnmqy07w7K


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats....cool video!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Great job on getting the sail. thanks for releasing so it can be caught again. You shot a great video too. Congrats on tourney and a fun trip.


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Sat Service?*

What satellite service is the map from?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Roffers


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Awesome! Nice way to stick with it. Unexpected calcutta winnings always help 🙂


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

congrats guys!! Way to stick to it!! Think we saw the same yellow bag, was empty when it passed us!!


----------

